# What's your favorite form of procrastination?



## SarahStrange (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm pumped! I'm ready! Time to write. I sit at my computer and get distracted immediately. Uberhumer, Iwastesomuctime, and Failblog are my weakness. I just can't seem to get enough memes or funny videos. It's bad.

Putting the kettle on and standing in front of the stove waiting for it to whistle seems to be another procrastination tool. That happens a lot. Love me some earl grey, man. And cleaning. You can always tell when I'm in a writing mood, because the floors will be spotless. 

So, what's your favorite form of procrastination?


----------



## Jeko (Jun 17, 2013)

This.


----------



## SarahStrange (Jun 17, 2013)

Yep. 

The worst part is it allows me to think "Well I'm talking about writing. I'm improving my critiquing skills. It's not _really_ procrastination." Bunch a hogwash.


----------



## philistine (Jun 17, 2013)

Reading, films, forums, listening to records, or going down to the local for a few pints.


----------



## Sam (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't procrastinate.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jun 18, 2013)

Internet, video games, movies, comics, Battlestar Galactica. Stuff like that.


----------



## popsprocket (Jun 18, 2013)

I work on other things that don't really need attention.

If I wanted to work on my main project, I'd have to sit down to do something else instead.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 18, 2013)

I like to make voodoo dolls based on the pictures in people's avatars.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 18, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I like to make voodoo dolls based on the pictures in people's avatars.



Oh god – not _Keanu Reeves_! Cadence, change your avatar quick!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 18, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Oh god – not _Keanu Reeves_! Cadence, change your avatar quick!



I could never hurt Keanu Reeves, he's played a character in two different movies where he said he played football at The Ohio State University!  _Point Break_ and _The Replacements_


----------



## Yurika (Jun 18, 2013)

I often find myself plummeting down the virtual hole that is 9gag.com for reasons unbeknownst. After that, I usually delve into the treasure chest that is youtube cat videos. And let's not forget facebook. And I don't even like facebook.
I always tell myself that the day was not wasted, but that I had allowed myself to become inspired. (What a load of bollocks).


----------



## philistine (Jun 18, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> I like to make voodoo dolls based on the pictures in people's avatars.



This puts me in a very dangerous position, doesn't it?

Wait, you're not the cause of this noticeable and rather painful stye, are you? :O


----------



## JosephB (Jun 18, 2013)

To me procrastination is often about doing something you'd like to do instead of something you have to do. In that respect, I do it fairly often. As long as you get the important stuff when it has to be done or you're not messing up someone else's thing -- then procrastination has it's place. All work and no play (or just screwing around) makes Joe a dull boy.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2013)

I like a good disco nap ...


----------



## Ariel (Jun 18, 2013)

Napping.  I love me some naps which is hilarious because I hated them as a kid.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 18, 2013)

It's a rare treat, but I love a nap. A half-hour will do -- anything more than that I feel groggy. When I worked at home, I often worked late and got up early. I'd take a nap around 2:00 and I'd be good for the rest of the day.


----------



## SarahStrange (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't nap in the summer. I always feel so wasteful, like there's so much I could/should be doing. During the school year however, naps are the best thing ever especially since I have to stay up so darned late doing work. It doesn't matter what dorm you go to, between the hours of 1pm-3pm everyone is napping. Oh college life, I'm starting to miss you. 

Procrastination should be a college sport. Everyone's good at it... bad at it. Whatever.


----------



## Winston (Jun 19, 2013)

Y'know, I've thought about why I procrastinate quite a bit.  But I've never got around to figuring that out.


----------



## philistine (Jun 19, 2013)

Winston said:


> Y'know, I've thought about why I procrastinate quite a bit.  But I've never got around to figuring that out.



Such an egotist. Instead of thinking about yourself all the time, you should be thinking of me.


----------



## OurJud (Jul 3, 2013)

Cadence said:


> This.



This too, or should that be two?


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 4, 2013)

Flavorwire gets me everytime


----------



## Robert_S (Jul 4, 2013)

Combination of computer games and forum posting.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking up something on tvtropes and being stuck there for at least an hour.


----------



## escorial (Jul 5, 2013)

chemical imbalances


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 6, 2013)

escorial said:


> chemical imbalances



They are an _excellent band_.
I'm just kiddin' around don't worry :--)


----------



## escorial (Jul 6, 2013)

ha


----------



## Origen (Jul 6, 2013)

Thinking deep thoughts.  And then a few shallow ones.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jul 6, 2013)

Origen said:


> Thinking deep thoughts.


Whats the meaning of life?


Origen said:


> And then a few shallow ones.


Bonin'. Meaning of life is bonin'.


----------



## Omi (Jul 7, 2013)

"Research" of course.

 By which I mean browsing the internet half-learning a bunch of topics that I will never use in any story ever. The knowledge does keep me entertained though.


----------



## Shadoe (Jul 8, 2013)

Movies! (Remind me to show you my movie wall.)

Oh, and coloring. Nobody colors anymore.


----------



## Lewdog (Jul 8, 2013)

If I told you, I'd have to kill you...and I am pretty sure homicide is against forum rules, so I guess I'm not going to give an answer.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 25, 2014)

Is it really over a year...


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 26, 2014)

Videogames and wikipedia XD

There's nothing like coming home after a long day, sitting back with a drink and unloading a few clips into hoards of bad guys


----------



## Sakurako (Dec 26, 2014)

SarahStrange said:


> Uberhumer, Iwastesomuctime, and Failblog



I had no clue as to their existence... until you mentioned them... I blame you now for my new form of procrastination, of course...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 26, 2014)

Video games and Death metal. The amount of new albums put out this year has been crazy! How am I supposed to write when I'm too busy headbanging to the new Behemoth, Septicflesh, Goatwhore, Misery Index... It goes on for ages!


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 26, 2014)

Boobies. Fridge raiding. I have loads more but these are the two worst.


----------



## Boofy (Dec 27, 2014)

My biggest obstacle is television. There are just too many series that I can't kick. Breaking Bad, Dexter, Fargo, House MD, Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, that sort of thing. I'm also a sucker for cooking shows. 

I've just built my own computer and that too, coupled with Gabe Newell's accursed and, conversely, adored Steam sales has me occupied much more than I would care to admit. .____.


----------



## SwitchBack (Dec 27, 2014)

When I buckle down, I can sit at the computer for hours at a time and type 10,000 words per day. That's non fiction mind you, so it's a tad easier.

However, when I'm feeling lazy - anything serves as a distraction. 

This summer I told myself I was going to finish a fiction I've been toying with for a couple months - and ended up going swimming, boating, fishing, hiking, drawing [as I do draw & paint], writing some lyrics for a poem that is beyond dorky now that I look back, and getting together with friends & family. It was only when vacation was over that I realized, I'd written a total of 15 pages for that fiction XD.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

Well there's always the classic attempt to take a break and browse the internet for only 10 minutes before continuing the task at hand, but alas, that 10 minutes almost always turns into 45 minutes or 2 hours, and then the moment is lost.

Another one for me is getting up to use the bathroom and brew some coffee. Ideally this should take no longer than 10 minutes, but then it turns into 30 minutes or an hour as I'll distract myself by washing the dishes in the sink, shooting the breeze with whoever is in the kitchen, or preparing a meal to go with the coffee.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jan 2, 2015)

Pinterest, looking at funny pictures. I love humor. Or sometimes I will start to research something for a book and then get too interested in learning random new things.


----------



## Doja (Feb 4, 2015)

I am going to have to say Netflix and Hulu.  Once you sit down and start watching shows...whatever it was that had to be done, will not get done lol.  Video games too.  I cant live without video games.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 4, 2015)

Waxing the cat...


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 8, 2015)

It depends on my mood and what I'm doing. If it was during the time I used to have homework it was along the lines of "Oh, I'm kind of hungry. Let's go get something to eat...okay, well I need to watch an episode of this...okay cool. Oh? you wanna go get coffee? Sure, let's go..." 

*8 hours later*  Ooops, it's bedtime. heh

As far as now, it's either the internet, or watching a tv series. Right now it's The Big Bang theory as I got more seasons for Christmas. 

Basically anything I can do that isn't what I _have _to do is the right way to go. I hate being forced to do stuff, so procrastination is the essence of me in those moments lol


----------



## helmac321 (Feb 9, 2015)

Facebook, Buzzfeed, Walkind Dead, creating playlists for the 'movie' of my book (aha), sleeping, food, trash TV.

And now this :smile2:


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2015)

Playing video games on my computer. Not 'real' games either (for fear of having to identify as a 'gamer) but stuff like Solitaire, Hearts or Ma Jong Tiles.:sour:


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 10, 2015)

For me, video games have always been a prevalent form of procrastination. 

But, these days, I find myself actually playing less than I find myself thinking about playing... I've also found myself "thinking" more. It's astonishing, given that I have successfully managed to make it through most of my life without having to do much of that.  

Tonight, I think I will play a video game for a little while. I don't know which one. It's not that I want to play a specific game, it's just that I'd kind of like to lose myself in a game for a little while. So, I suppose it's just that experience of "gaming" that I want, not any particular game. And, it's also something I've been meaning to do! Yes, I have actually had to tell myself to specifically dedicate some time to playing a video game, any game. 

Though, I've also recently found myself banging around in 3D again, pushing verts and horribly mangling UV maps for funsies. If anyone knows of a good python script that will reorder vertices across multiple groups for a single object, I'll be in your debt! (Another hobby/relaxing activity I've been trying to devote some of my time to (procrastinate with...).  )

On the dangers of thinking: When I'm not writing, I'm thinking about writing. That's dangerous... For me, that means that not only do I think about the story that I'm writing, I'm thinking about all those golly-gee-wiz-wtf-awesome! stories that I just thunked up while thinking about writing the story I should be writing. There is truly only a very limited amount of time that a writer has to crank out the stories that are really worth writing about. I keep forgetting that - Too much thinking, not enough writing!


----------



## TJ1985 (Feb 10, 2015)

Spending too much time on the internet, visiting page after page when I could be writing page after page. 

Oh, and I do see how hilarious that statement is when one considers the medium I'm using to make it.


----------



## Morkonan (Feb 10, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Spending too much time on the internet, visiting page after page when I could be writing page after page.
> 
> Oh, and I do see how hilarious that statement is when one considers the medium I'm using to make it.



I didn't notice the irony at all... 

Be right back, gotta clean my mirror.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2015)

Morkonan said:


> For me, video games have always been a prevalent form of procrastination.             Too much thinking, not enough writing!





TJ1985 said:


> Spending too much time on the internet, visiting page after page when I could be writing page after page.
> 
> Oh, and I do see how hilarious that statement is when one considers the medium I'm using to make it.



But in order for your writing to have content you do have to do some thinking, working it out. I think I like video games because they stimulate your brain, get you thinking and are somewhat fun. (and the price is right:santa


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 10, 2015)

Forums/the internet and video games.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 10, 2015)

Blade said:


> But in order for your writing to have content you do have to do some thinking, working it out. I think I like video games because they stimulate your brain, get you thinking and are somewhat fun. (and the price is right:santa



^ I'll even say that video games is probably one of the better things you can do with your time if you're going to procrastinate. It takes an active and thoughtful mind to play video games in my opinion. And let me tell you something, I've learned quite a bit over the years because of them.

They've actually motivated me to write before.

Also, I'm going to say that another thing I thought of as procrastination is pinterest. I looking at that stuff. It's mindless enough so it helps me shut my brain off a bit.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 10, 2015)

Depends on the video game, a bit; playing Crusader Kings 2 or something like that for instance would probably be best since it involves strategy and thinking more so than a lot of games, even other strategy games I'd say. Yes, and patience. As Petty King of the Kingdom of Mide/Meath, Ireland in the early 1100s right now, my character got the trait "lunatic" recently so I decided that the son which I gave a fief to (reluctantly) would have to be assassinated...unfortunately, it didn't give me an option to make an assassination plot. LOL.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 10, 2015)

*Listening to music!

*I'm very energized by music. Mostly it motivates me. I listen to music to make cleaning and dishes less boring. Whenever I'm on the lawnmower I'm singing along. It makes everything more fun!

Except when I use it to daydream. Since it energizes me, I can't solely listen to music and stay seated. You know, like those people that can't talk on the phone and sit still? They have to walk and talk at the same time? Yeah. That's me with music!

So I have Skullcandy earbuds, and walk in circles while I listen. Sometimes dance. Daydream about a hero saving the day. Sometimes even nostalgia of the past. Alas, I use it to procrastinate. Whenever I feel stressed, pressured or just don't want to think, I put my earbuds in.


----------



## Cran (Feb 11, 2015)

Hosting the most awesome community of writers and creative artists on the net is the ultimate in procrastination.



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> *Listening to music!
> 
> *I'm very energized by music. Mostly it motivates me. I listen to music to make cleaning and dishes less boring. Whenever I'm on the lawnmower I'm singing along. It makes everything more fun!


Yep. I Feel that. 

My house is a well-insulated steel frame thing in a reception dead zone. That means to hear the radio station I would normally have on in the background, I have to go and sit in the car. I haven't yet figured out how to park the car in the Living Room without making a mess.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, that too! A good bit of my procrastination takes place here. 

View attachment 7572


----------



## JustRob (Feb 24, 2015)

Watching a "must see" programme on TV. It's just an excuse to fall asleep. All genuine must see programmes get recorded now even when I'm watching them. Sometimes it takes several attempts to watch one all the way through. I can make one programme last for weeks if necessary. That is procrastination developed to a fine art -- or maybe I'm just getting old.

When I have many important things to do I find something far less important to do instead just to prove that they're all equally unimportant. This makes them far easier to prioritise, maybe even reduces the number that I have to do at all. A good alternative task is to make a list of the things that need doing and then lose it. Looking for the list then becomes a priority over doing anything on it that I can remember as doing things in the right order is a priority. This is a situation where getting old and being able to claim that one forgets things can be an advantage. My angel never forgets though, unfortunately.

Tidying up the room where I keep all the things that I need to do the things that need doing can also take a very long time. I usually use this tactic when I can't get into the room because it is so untidy and all work has to stop. Last time I wanted to scan a photo it took me hours to fight my way to the scanner, which made the room even more untidy. For the sake of efficiency I really should tidy up the room, even if that leaves me no time to do anything else. The computer that I'm currently using is in a different room, but I plan to put it in the untidy room, so when I've done that it may be a long time before you hear from me again. Just remember me hacking my way through the jungle of junk that desperately needs tidying up to do the things that I really ought to do.


----------



## Charlaux (Feb 24, 2015)

Gaming (recently, Age of Empires) which usually keeps me busy for a long time, pinning pilates moves and home decoration ideas in Pinterest, Facebook (gulp).


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 23, 2020)

I knew that there was something I meant to do - I'll get back to you.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 23, 2020)

In my little personalised shed with bookshelves and computer is a window that looks out down the garden, "I'll just pop out and cut the lawn, tidy the flower bed, dig out a bit of that stump, check the greenhouse etc. while I think about the next bit."


----------



## dither (Nov 24, 2020)

Looking at the thread-titles in the Tavern and then at this one my first thought was, isn't that a contradiction? And then I wonder if I may have already said that in an earlier post.  :-k

Life eh?


----------



## Matchu (Nov 24, 2020)

The shower, the entry of details in a log, whiteboard, bathroom.  The decisions re soap, specific soaping zones upon any ordinary day.  Air dry.  Hang shower cap aside wife's collection of foul flannels.  Wringle wrinkles.  Consider how many of her flannels should be mine, by rights. Do not dwell on her thefts.  Can't understand why she enjoys flannels so much.  It'll be a flannel for your Christmas, my sweetheart, honey.  She'll like that.  I didn't even have to clean teeth today, on my day off, hooray, possible voluntary service before my shop run?  Although I shouldn't really go outside at all with the state of my ripped hand. I picked up the stray cat, my hand shredded to bits by that bastard.  Encounter him on the streets again he can stay there.  Why help cats?  F*kk cats.  Like the hand of a rapist. Wear a glove. [advice]


----------



## Deleted member 64995 (Nov 24, 2020)

The Cellphone, and its games.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleeping.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 24, 2020)

There's always waxing the cat...


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2020)

Writing 'To Do' Lists


----------



## clark (Nov 24, 2020)

Friends who vow on their sainted mothers' graves that everything is done, they are totally together, totally prepared, absolutely ready for you . . . so you reshuffle your schedule, piss other people off, go without your second coffee, fume your way thru rush-hour traffic to get to their place at the appointed time. Arrive to find them still in bed . . .gee! they intended to have everything ready when you arrived. But they slept in . . .(smile) . . . hang on! They'll be ready in an hour, maybe less.

I left.


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 24, 2020)

View attachment 26171

Cat pictures...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 24, 2020)

Time for a nice cup of tea, then tidy up my tools before I start on the next job.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 24, 2020)

Tools all tidy, ready to go, just time for a cup of tea before I start.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 25, 2020)

Checking Writing Forums, reheating my coffee. Oh look, it's cold again, time to visit the microwave.


----------



## VRanger (Dec 11, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Checking Writing Forums, reheating my coffee. Oh look, it's cold again, time to visit the microwave.



I was just going to post that Writing Forums is on the list. When I get to a stopping place and need to think before the next chapter/scene/paragraph, I come check out things I might be interested in replying to here. It's disappointing when I don't find anything new. So people, get with it here! ;-)


----------



## Taylor (Dec 12, 2020)

Surfing the internet!!!

And recently, keeping up to date on the U.S. election news.  Which of course, as a Canadian, is really important.  :|

Maybe now, I can actually get some writing done...


----------



## PiP (Dec 12, 2020)

Walking round my garden compiling a list of jobs for my husband while I take lots of pictures of my plants. Here are three I took earlier.


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 13, 2020)

Sagittarians are the procrastinators of the zodiac. The motto of many of them is: 'Procrastinate NOW!' -


----------



## Lumiiberry (Jan 13, 2021)

Listening to music by City Girl and letting my mind wander. Her music is so calming and so inspiring at the same time.


----------



## Hector (Jan 14, 2021)

Porn.


----------



## BrandonTheWriter (Jan 14, 2021)

Watching short films on YouTube. Some people have great ideas which flicks on the lightbulb in my head.

It honestly always helps me come up with a story idea.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 29, 2021)

Getting up early for a responsibly


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (May 29, 2021)

Scouring metalarchives for obscure Christian metal bands
Putting song lyrics or things I've already written through many languages in Google Translate, then back to English, with hilarious results
Other creative work, like messing around in Audacity
Writing Forums
random research wormholes through Wikipedia


----------

